# Some help with a Greek text please!



## Little_Little

Hi! Good evening!

I would like to know what this text means, but I'm just beginning with Greek and I'm not able to understand a word of it... Could anyone help me please?

Thank you!

"Μου λείπεις...
ομορφούλικο κοριτσάκι μου
καλή δουλειά..."


----------



## parakseno

Little_Little said:


> "Μου λείπεις...
> ομορφούλικο κοριτσάκι μου
> καλή δουλειά..."



Hello there!

This is was the message basically means:
"I miss you...
my cute little girl
have an easy day at work / nice work..."


(I'm not very sure about "καλή δουλειά" though)...


----------



## Little_Little

Thank you!!!


----------



## ireney

Hello there!

Parakseno's translation is very good but, καλή δουλειά, is used colloquially for wishing someone " a good day at work"


----------



## Hlias89

Hi! I was wondering...Can the expression "καλή δουλειά" (or "καλές δουλειές", that I've also found) be translated as "good job!", "well done!" too? something similar to "μπράβο!"?


----------



## Perseas

Hlias89 said:


> Hi! I was wondering...Can the expression "καλή δουλειά" (or "καλές δουλειές", that I've also found) be translated as "good job!", "well done!" too? something similar to "μπράβο!"?


Ναι, Ηλία. But the context will be different, as you can realise.


----------



## Hlias89

Ok, got it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## leonivan3

I could also say
I miss you..
my pretty little girl
have a good day at work


----------

